# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  NIMA, neural image assessment, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer -  Google Inc.

"Introducing NIMA: Neural Image Assessment"

by Hossein Talebi
December 18, 2017

----------

